# Does this sound reasonable?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am subbing for a guy, just want to make sure my numbers sound ok. Tell me what you guys think.

Blue is plow always, yellow is as needed/on call. Walks shoveled and icemelt applied if needed in normal plow price. 2" trigger, though if anymore then 1 1\2" they call me out. 

20 miles out of my way but gotta start somewhere. Thanks guys!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

20 miles? Sounds like you should be making 36.59 per hour on that job.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

grandview;1674895 said:


> 20 miles? Sounds like you should be making 36.59 per hour on that job.


Not all of us work for free lol. Pic didnt go through. I`ll put it up on the computer later.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1674895 said:


> 20 miles? Sounds like you should be making 36.59 per hour on that job.


Your being generous.

Should be $29.99 per hour payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSsnowplowing;1674897 said:


> Your being generous.
> 
> Should be $29.99 per hour payup


Well there is a labor shortage up that way,so now you need to pay more.:realmad:


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

I sub for 80% of my [email protected] 2inch. triggerss..58.00 an hour....you can make money in that range..50-58??I make money..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

snowpro44;1674908 said:


> I sub for 80% of my [email protected] 2inch. triggerss..58.00 an hour....you can make money in that range..50-58??I make money..


Are you asking us if you can make money in that range or yourself?

All joking aside the last comments were sarcastic humor because Bean was asking:

I am subbing for a guy, just want to make sure my numbers sound ok. Tell me what you guys think.

Blue is plow always, yellow is as needed/on call. Walks shoveled and icemelt applied if needed in normal plow price. 2" trigger, though if anymore then 1 1\2" they call me out.

20 miles out of my way but gotta start somewhere. Thanks guys!

But he didn't give any numbers, no pictures.

Can't really answer a question without information.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1674914 said:


> Are you asking us if you can make money in that range or yourself?
> 
> All joking aside the last comments were sarcastic humor because Bean was asking:
> 
> ...


I based my rate off $55 hour but added some drivetime in. Mobile version doesn`t let me post picures apparently.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

beanz27;1674940 said:


> I based my rate off $55 hour but added some drivetime in. Mobile version doesn`t let me post picures apparently.


Well then,we'll keep beating you up till you do.wesport


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

No picture needed, you're numbers are off .


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

beanz27;1674940 said:


> I based my rate off $55 hour but added some drivetime in. Mobile version doesn`t let me post picures apparently.


Are you paying for the salt?

If you are add that into your cost.

You should be getting paid for subbing start to finish.

My guys start the clock when they leave their house.

The clock stops at the last property.

Sub rates vary from State to State and different areas of the state.

going rates in my area depend on what your driving and plowing with.
the average is around $50 to $65 and up to $75 with a sander.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSsnowplowing;1674968 said:


> Are you paying for the salt?
> 
> If you are add that into your cost.
> 
> ...


To bad for the guys,I heard you put the clock in their trucks.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I Charge $90 per hr. South Central WI.
Subs here are all over the place, no un-insured low ballers are $75 per hr for an 8' ish plow. No junk.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1674968 said:


> Are you paying for the salt?
> 
> If you are add that into your cost.
> 
> ...


Salt is extra only when requested. Driving a F350 DRW flatbed with a 8' 6" MVP.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1674972 said:


> To bad for the guys,I heard you put the clock in their trucks.


I snuck GPS units in their trucks


----------



## snowpro44 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats the way i do it..I start my time when the blade hits the snow at my first job..I go out 20 mile from the house and work my way home..you need too get a few small accounts of your own to fill in..Thats how I make money..ya..my own.. im getting 65 to 70 an hr..Yes..Im give my contractor a good cut,but in turn i get some of the best commercial lot in the area..we all make money!!!..SERVICE!!..


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel like a robber baron. A regular highwayman.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

maxwellp;1674988 said:


> I Charge $90 per hr. South Central WI.
> Subs here are all over the place, no un-insured low ballers are $75 per hr for an 8' ish plow. No junk.


I got a call today asking if Im looking for any subs.
This guy lost some work and wanting $50 per hour for a 90hp 4wd 10ft front plow w/wings and 10' rear blade. For that price I jump on this.
I told him, I wish you ask sooner I would took on a HomeDept lot and put him there. I could made money with brickman price with him there.
I told him I have a 7acre Factory lot he can plow and few driveways near it.

Even if he plows slow be worth having a extra tractor around being same size I run.
His Insurance all check out OK.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Now if I did this right, here is the map.

Blue is all plow every event 2" but I can plow anything over 1.5 realistically, Yellow is on call and generally going to be around 8" of accumulation or more before it gets cleared. When it does get plowed, it's stacked inside the fence, the north west corner of the map. 

Salt is on call, and they want a 75% sand 25% salt mix. I plowed this a few times now, and it takes about 3 hours to plow and shovel the areas. Thats taking my time, I could probably do it in 2 hours. Their is about a 200 foot wide gravel lot on the left side of the map that goes to the back of the blue area that needs to be plowed every time also.

Let me know what you guys think for numbers, specifically on the salt sand part, I think I priced the lot plowing alright, but I've never priced spreading before. Thanks guys.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is the map.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

8 inches? All or nothing with the plowing.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

I called the number on your map and said I would do it for $45 an hour. You can have the salt sanding.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Who mows the lawn? Who loves Jenny?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=2075-2235+University+Avenue,+Crookston,+MN+56716&submit=Go&r=e


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Drakeslayer;1677756 said:


> I called the number on your map and said I would do it for $45 an hour. You can have the salt sanding.


Please by all means do lol, kinda a pita for me to do, but gotta start somewhere.

Here is the measurements, and thank you for the link, I've never used that site before, very valuable.

Area:
5205 meters²
0.005 km²
56025 feet²
6225 yards²
1.286 acres


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

grandview;1677749 said:


> 8 inches? All or nothing with the plowing.


The yellow area is just what they park equipment in, they aren't concerned about getting it plowed out often, and will not give anyone the keys. It's a National Guard installation.

The blue is all 1.5" though.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Salt really depends on how much you put down, and what it cost there. Price it to them by the ton. 
I would say 3 hours with the side walks for the Blue.
The Yellow with not keeping it clean, for me would be a per hour rate or a nicely padded charge. 8 inches of old snow would be a PITA
So for $ amounts we will be different but time is time. 
I would get $270 for the Blue lot and $ 180 for the Yellow.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I know the guy you are subbing from.
I am still a bit confused what you are asking. You asked if your price was ok but didn't give the price? or I missed it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

ryde307;1678004 said:


> I know the guy you are subbing from.
> I am still a bit confused what you are asking. You asked if your price was ok but didn't give the price? or I missed it.


Have you had any issues with him? My price went up after they added a an area to the blue, which is still in this map. I told him $300 for blue. Originally I was at $245. Looks like I was right around the mark.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Alright this is right up grandviews alley, guy wants a seasonal price for blue area only, what you think?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

beanz27;1678358 said:


> Alright this is right up grandviews alley, guy wants a seasonal price for blue area only, what you think?


How many times a winter on average does it snow there? 
How many inches a winter is average there?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

maxwellp;1678367 said:


> How many times a winter on average does it snow there?
> How many inches a winter is average there?


Average 19 pushable events and if I remember correctly nearly 90"


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

OK I will bite, 
Hold on
$10,260


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

19 times whatever price you quoted him. 
Say it's 250 x 19 = 4,750 add in an extra 250 to be safe and you have 5,000 for the season


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1678443 said:


> 19 times whatever price you quoted him.
> Say it's 250 x 19 = 4,750 add in an extra 250 to be safe and you have 5,000 for the season


What if you have to push multiple times per storm?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1678450 said:


> What if you have to push multiple times per storm?


It's national gaurd, they only want to pay 1 time per day. And unless it's the day before they rent it out, or day before drill, they are a very low priority place, the lowest on my list actually.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1678450 said:


> What if you have to push multiple times per storm?


Well a true seasonal cost is your average snow fall divided by 3 times your 3 inch push price.

truth is during a big storm all you are doing is keeping roads open. A 1 hour plow job for a 3 inch storm for a 6 inch you are only ther for about 10 to 20 minutes to open the road. so your per push is times the average.

If the site requires you to plow everything then double the amount.

Off to bed up at 2am to check this storm. Night all and Merry Christmas


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jrs.landscaping;1678450 said:


> What if you have to push multiple times per storm?


Say it is 19 pushes for the season. Say you plow it 10 times in one storm,then only plow 9 more times for the season,Still 19 plows.


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

wow ... $55 an hour and your profitable?? General rule of thumb around my area is $100 an hour and you can make small profit. after gas considerations, insurance, wear and tear blah blah blah........


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

mtnzone;1680014 said:


> wow ... $55 an hour and your profitable?? General rule of thumb around my area is $100 an hour and you can make small profit. after gas considerations, insurance, wear and tear blah blah blah........


We get quite a few hours. If your primary contractor here a truck goes 65-75 hour.


----------



## diezeldoc (Jan 21, 2012)

If your subbing for someone why would you provide them your insurance, the contractor your working for should be insuring you. Your assuming the same liability as them at a fraction of the amount they are charging. Where I am in ny the primary contractor insures the subs otherwise why sub just get your own contracts, that should be one of the benefits of subbing not having to deal with the bs just go to your rental and plow, you make less but have less headaches.Yes my trucks do have plowing insurance for my contracts but i dont provide it for the guy i also sub for he covers my trucks in his lots and the rates are from 75 to 100 per hour with an 8ft minimum plow on reliable trucks.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

diezeldoc;1681801 said:


> If your subbing for someone why would you provide them your insurance, the contractor your working for should be insuring you. Your assuming the same liability as them at a fraction of the amount they are charging. Where I am in ny the primary contractor insures the subs otherwise why sub just get your own contracts, that should be one of the benefits of subbing not having to deal with the bs just go to your rental and plow, you make less but have less headaches.Yes my trucks do have plowing insurance for my contracts but i dont provide it for the guy i also sub for he covers my trucks in his lots and the rates are from 75 to 100 per hour with an 8ft minimum plow on reliable trucks.


Whether snow related or not any contractor should require a sub to have matching insurance levels and require a certificate of insurance.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

crazyboy;1682059 said:


> Whether snow related or not any contractor should require a sub to have matching insurance levels and require a certificate of insurance.


My contracts are insured by me. The guys I sub for are insured and they cover me on their lots, same if they were on mine.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

beanz27;1682066 said:


> My contracts are insured by me. The guys I sub for are insured and they cover me on their lots, same if they were on mine.


So they don't require you to carry insurance? What happens when you get sued for work you did as a sub?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

crazyboy;1682075 said:


> So they don't require you to carry insurance? What happens when you get sued for work you did as a sub?


I have my own insurance for that.


----------



## diezeldoc (Jan 21, 2012)

I have my own insurance for my own lots like i said, and my trucks are under his on his contracts.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

diezeldoc;1682571 said:


> I have my own insurance for my own lots like i said, and my trucks are under his on his contracts.


Same deal here


----------

